# Tiny puppy , dishonest breeder



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)

My father recently purchased a white GSD pup. 
She is tiny .
AKC papers say she was born christmas day.
This female puppy weighs 4 pounds. 
Today is Feb 17th . 
She can't chew hard food . 
I have her with me because of the care she requires and my father whom has cancer can't physically give her what she needs. 
We have a vet appt Saturday but I don't know what to do. 
The BYB won't respond to him or myself. 
We are in Michigan. 
I also believe the breeding dogs are registered under a false name. 
Any advice ?


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)

The sable long coat in the photos is my 6 month old .
The photo with our white pup and another pup is her littermate.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Tough situation, especially the possibly not being weaned part. If birth date accurate, she's not quite 8 weeks. Even if off by a week or so, at 7 weeks a dog should be able to eat solid food.
If it is way off, then she still needs some nutrition, so I'd see what vet recommends. 

If I were snowbound, no way to get to a vet, and the internet had not been invented, and I needed to try something, I might try a little milk. In small doses, to make sure her system can handle it. 
Worked like a charm for two orphaned kittens, way back when I was 10 years old and my Mom and Dad fed them with eye droppers. 

If feeding kibble, soften it a good deal with water? Beyond that, I dunno. Perhaps clear chicken broth? 

Others more knowledgeable than me can chime in. 

But to accentuate the positive-- does seem to have a good chemistry with your 6 month old. And she is a cute little gal.


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)

Squidwardp said:


> Tough situation, especially the possibly not being weaned part. If birth date accurate, she's not quite 8 weeks. Even if off by a week or so, at 7 weeks a dog should be able to eat solid food.
> If it is way off, then she still needs some nutrition, so I'd see what vet recommends.
> 
> If I were snowbound, no way to get to a vet, and the internet had not been invented, and I needed to try something, I might try a little milk. In small doses, to make sure her system can handle it.
> ...


She is being fed esbilac formula , dyne , and raw egg. I try to entice her to eat but she has no interest from a plate or bowl. Not even can blue buffalo puppy food. 
The only thing she will volunteer to eat herself is peanut butter ( licks it off my finger) .
If she smells human food she gets crazy , but if offered it she still won't eat it. 
She's a challenge!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

She needs o see vet and go from there. At 3-4 weeks old, breeders generally start introducing food so I’d be concerned with her not wanting to eat. Is she taking the formula easily?
Do not feed cows milk, dogs are lactose intolerant and this could cause severe diarrhea followed by dehydration. Dogs do well on raw goats milk. There are commercial canned foods specifically for weaning pups, that would be worth a try.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Unfortunately it looks like the Michigan law that states puppies must be 8 weeks old when sold only applies to pet shops and large scale breeders with 15 or more breeding Bitches.


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)

Saphire said:


> She needs o see vet and go from there. At 3-4 weeks old, breeders generally start introducing food so I’d be concerned with her not wanting to eat. Is she taking the formula easily?
> Do not feed cows milk, dogs are lactose intolerant and this could cause severe diarrhea followed by dehydration. Dogs do well on raw goats milk. There are commercial canned foods specifically for weaning pups, that would be worth a try.


We see our vet Saturday .
She doesn't do anything readily except sleep. I have to force her to take the formula. She grinds her teeth when she is sleeping and I've also noticed her grinding them when she chews on rope toys ?


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)

drparker151 said:


> Unfortunately it looks like the Michigan law that states puppies must be 8 weeks old when sold only applies to pet shops and large scale breeders with 15 or more breeding Bitches.


That's what I have found too ,unfortunately. 
I considered small claims but I don't even know his real name. And I believe the name on the akc papers are false.
The man is Arabic his cell number when searched comes up with a Arabic name. The name on the papers is Matthew ***


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

luluburkmier said:


> We see our vet Saturday .
> She doesn't do anything readily except sleep. I have to force her to take the formula. She grinds her teeth when she is sleeping and I've also noticed her grinding them when she chews on rope toys ?


I’d be looking at an emergency vet and not waiting until Saturday. You have a weak, tired young puppy not consuming proper nutrition and pup is showing you signs of a struggle.


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)

Saphire said:


> I’d be looking at an emergency vet and not waiting until Saturday. You have a weak, tired young puppy not consuming proper nutrition and pup is showing you signs of a struggle.


I just picked her up from my dad 2 days ago ( 12 hours after he got her). She is doing good . She plays, sleeps, she is very alert and won't let me out of her site and I'm making her eat. I've bottlefed many puppies over the years, kittens too. If I thought for a second she was in a life or death situation she would be at the emergency vet. 
It's her tiny size that has me baffled and wondering if any michigan people knew of any recourse for my father dealing with this " breeder ".


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

luluburkmier said:


> I just picked her up from my dad 2 days ago ( 12 hours after he got her). She is doing good . She plays, sleeps, she is very alert and won't let me out of her site and I'm making her eat. I've bottlefed many puppies over the years, kittens too. If I thought for a second she was in a life or death situation she would be at the emergency vet.
> It's her tiny size that has me baffled and wondering if any michigan people knew of any recourse for my father dealing with this " breeder ".


My apologies, I was just going by you posting she doesn’t do anything but sleep and you have to force feed her, neither which is normal for a puppy.
I will step back as you feel you have this under control.


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)

Saphire said:


> My apologies, I was just going by you posting she doesn’t do anything but sleep and you have to force feed her, neither which is normal for a puppy.
> I will step back as you feel you have this under control.


I wasn't being harsh , and I don't mean to offend you or anyone. I work with rescues and have had years of experience nurturing ailing babies. 
I also am familiar with german shepherds and have never seen such a tiny pup. I have seen bigger pomeranian puppies. Lol
I believe the puppy will be fine and she is getting round the clock care. 
Thank you for caring about her ❤ 
I will update after the vet Saturday, or sooner if she needs to go. 
She has gained almost a pound in 2 days , so we are on the right track.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Hm.....I've heard of distemper causing teeth grinding and reduced appetite -- but it usually also involves goopy eyes and a runny nose. Canine distemper

I've been involved in fostering and dog rescue for years, and sick puppies still scare me to pieces. When a foster texts me about anything not right with a puppy, I'm usually making arrangements with the rescue's vet for them to be seen same-day. When puppies crash from any illness, they crash SUPER fast....so have a plan in place for an emergency. Hopefully you won't need it!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

luluburkmier said:


> I just picked her up from my dad 2 days ago ( 12 hours after he got her). She is doing good . She plays, sleeps, she is very alert and won't let me out of her site and I'm making her eat. I've bottlefed many puppies over the years, kittens too. If I thought for a second she was in a life or death situation she would be at the emergency vet.
> It's her tiny size that has me baffled and wondering if any michigan people knew of any recourse for my father dealing with this " breeder ".


I'm in Michigan. The only recourse I can think of is if the conditions at the " breeder's" house are neglectful Animal Control should be made aware. Proving that the pedigrees are inaccurate is difficult and won't prevent them from continuing to breed and sell.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

You can also report it to the AKC and they will investigate (or at least that's what they did when I reported on an non-GSD litter and suspicions I had about paperwork not being up to par).


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

You have the pup so you need to focus not on where she's been but where she needs to go. I would suspect she's wormy because of the lack of care she's been receiving. A vet will help you and I'm not sure I'd wait until Saturday. An emergency vet can see her now. cost a little more but the sooner she's treated the less it will cost, you know? That she is gaining weight is a good sign. I think once you get her past this initial transition period she will do fine, but right now it's hard. She is a cutie.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Since she's gained a whole pound already, I think the vet appointment can wait. But worming should definitely be on the agenda, given the breeder's lack of care!


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)

Sunsilver said:


> Since she's gained a whole pound already, I think the vet appointment can wait. But worming should definitely be on the agenda, given the breeder's lack of care!


I dewormed her using safeguard yesterday , so far I have not seen any worms in her stool.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

luluburkmier said:


> I wasn't being harsh , and I don't mean to offend you or anyone. I work with rescues and have had years of experience nurturing ailing babies.
> I also am familiar with german shepherds and have never seen such a tiny pup. I have seen bigger pomeranian puppies. Lol
> I believe the puppy will be fine and she is getting round the clock care.
> Thank you for caring about her ❤
> ...


Puppies that I fostered saw vets on the way home or immediately after I received them. Lots of boxes dropped in my yard. They fall off quick, as @Magwart mentioned. I have had pups eating at one feeding and dead by the next. 
Does your state have laws about selling pups under 8 weeks? A vet will be your best back up to move against the breeder. Many states also have strict laws regarding the sale of sick or unhealthy animals.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Sabis, have you seen the pictures of the puppy playing in the other thread? She's looking pretty good!









Worried my 8wk old puppy is a Dwarf







www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

luluburkmier said:


> I dewormed her using safeguard yesterday , so far I have not seen any worms in her stool.


I would have said to take in a stool sample before giving a worming product. At her age you must know what is causing the problem and treat that. Random worming medicine may mask it. Be sure to tell the vet what you gave her. Not all worms are visible. Many of us do some of our own vetting at times if we have experience, but I wouldn’t take a chance with such a young dog


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)

LuvShepherds said:


> I would have said to take in a stool sample before giving a worming product. At her age you must know what is causing the problem and treat that. Random worming medicine may mask it. Be sure to tell the vet what you gave her. Not all worms are visible. Many of us do some of our own vetting at times if we have experience, but I wouldn’t take a chance with such a young dog


I have years of experience with puppies and feel confident with dosage and safety . I had several litters , and several bottle babies from rescues. 
The pup isn't lethargic , she just has the sleep patterns of a puppy much younger than she is supposed to be.


----------



## Ringhram (Sep 4, 2021)

Not experienced enough to offer advice, but wanted to thank you for taking care of that beautiful little puppy. She is adorable!


----------



## pippin21 (Dec 29, 2021)

Don't have anything to say to help but wow that pup is tiny (and very cute) probably the smallest I've ever seen for a GSD if age is correct. this was my puppy a few days over 8 weeks for reference.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

luluburkmier said:


> I have years of experience with puppies and feel confident with dosage and safety . I had several litters , and several bottle babies from rescues.
> The pup isn't lethargic , she just has the sleep patterns of a puppy much younger than she is supposed to be.


I didn’t know that. I thought you were asking for advice on caring for the puppy. Going back to your first post, I would contact AKC and let them investigate. I mentioned it because my puppy came with Giardia which the very experienced breeder attempted to treat herself with Panacur but without anything more. Not only didn’t it work, it created a resistant strain which took months to clear up. My dog developed terrible allergies as a result of months of antibiotics. So it wasn’t a criticism but a suggestion based on my personal experience.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

was this breeders name Linda?


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

drparker151 said:


> Unfortunately it looks like the Michigan law that states puppies must be 8 weeks old when sold only applies to pet shops and large scale breeders with 15 or more breeding Bitches.


That's INCREDIBLE, _15 or more breeding Bitches_, IMHO, that is WAY to many. And, JMHO again, dogs and cats should not be sold in pet shops. Looks lime Michigan needs to revamp their laws pertaining to animals.


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)

onyx'girl said:


> was this breeders name Linda?


No as it turns out after much research and speaking to AKC the breeder of this pup is in fact a amish puppy mill breeder by the name of Graber. This pup was sold by him to a class B dealer and transported to michigan. Her vaccine records are fake .
She went to her appointment this morning and weighed in at 3.14 pounds. My vet thinks she is less than 6 weeks. She was put on 3 different antibiotics metro , albon and another ( forgot name ) . She had a fecal that's being sent to an outside lab. She needs blood work and when she goes back next week if she puts weight on I will have that done. She is now eating can Victor food , dyne and pedialyte mixed with water. 
She is playful and sweet as pie. 
I'm still concerned about her size of course , but she seems to be progressing at a slow pace, but it's better than going downhill.
She barks at my dogs and us and has decided my husband's beard makes a great chew toy. 😋


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Looks like a little artic fox in this picture  Sounds like she's getting the best care now.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Do not give cow's milk, the pup will likely get diarrhea and may even die, as nutrients go right through. 

For a 7 week old puppy to be 4 pounds in incredibly small, but not unheard of. Chances are the puppy has a worm load that is both making it hard for the puppy to gain any weight, and making the puppy feel sick so it doesn't want to eat. If the pup had a rough start, then once you check for worms/parasites and get the puppy to eat, it should catch up. Another reason it may not want to eat is lacking the competition from the litter as well as being a little depressed from being away from its dam and litter. Usually it takes a couple of days. 

If it cannot eat solid food, just put hot water in with the kibble and wait for it to soften, until about luke warm and offer it to the puppy. At 6-7 weeks it should not need any milk replacers. I leave mine in with the bitch during that time and they, the bitches determine whether or not they will let the pups try to nurse. So it won't hurt the puppy to have puppy-milk replacer, until the puppy is at a size that is typical of pups of its age. 

The place to start is at the vet looking for Coccidia, giardia, worms, etc. If you draw a blank there, then you have to look deeper into things like MegaE and liver shunts, that none of us want the pup to have. Most pups do have round worms at the least, tapes and hooks are not uncommon, neither cocci. Giardia is a little less in baby puppies, but the last pup I brought home had giardia and something else. We got it under control and the boy has not stopped growing. Good luck.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

what part of Michigan are you located? I would get some fresh goats milk and give some ground chicken or turkey with that. If you are local to Ottos in Middleville, they do make a dog food grind that is high quality. It may help get some growth and nutrients into your puppy. Definitely get vetted for parasites is a given.


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)

onyx'girl said:


> what part of Michigan are you located? I would get some fresh goats milk and give some ground chicken or turkey with that. If you are local to Ottos in Middleville, they do make a dog food grind that is high quality. It may help get some growth and nutrients into your puppy. Definitely get vetted for parasites is a given.


I am in southeast Michigan and she has seen the vet . She is now eating well.


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)

Tiny puppy has earned her name of Spatz (sparrow), she is eating soaked and can puppy food. She is very playful and seems to be improving by the hour. She somehow hurt her back leg and is favoring it but putting weight on it. Not sure how she done it. Her body seems so fragile. I will get another weight on her today in hopes she's gaining.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

thank you for the update. I would love to see how she progresses


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Poor pup! The dogs didn't ask to be born into horrible breeding situations, and now you'll always wonder whether the littermates were as lucky as your little girl. They deserve good lives, just like well bred dogs. It just sucks to be tricked into buying what is really a rescued pup, when you thought you were supporting a decent breeder.

If she was represented to you as older, not from a puppy mill, etc., you may want to consider contacting the local prosecutor's office in the township or county where you bought this pup, and also the state department of agriculture and your local USDA office. A good local prosecutor may be able to shut this down for future pups using fraud and false advertising laws -- all-purpose consumer-protection laws that exist everywhere, without the need for breeder-specific laws. Explain the amount of your vet bills so far so that they realize this scam is causing significant monetary losses to the citizens of your state, above and beyond the price of the pups. Perhaps the USDA can be convinced to start proceedings to void the importer's Class B permit.


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)

luluburkmier said:


> Tiny puppy has earned her name of Spatz (sparrow), she is eating soaked and can puppy food. She is very playful and seems to be improving by the hour. She somehow hurt her back leg and is favoring it but putting weight on it. Not sure how she done it. Her body seems so fragile. I will get another weight on her today in hopes she's gaining.


Spatz is 4.14 pounds now and getting very Fiesty. I am certain now she will be OK. I have spoke to authorities and unless I can get a real name on this guy I'm stuck. But I will keep trying .


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks for the update. I'm wishing for the best for you with this pup.


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)

luluburkmier said:


> View attachment 584074


She is doing so much better , over 5 pounds and now plays until she crashes ! She is going to have to do another round of panacur/safeguard next week , then another round of albon in 2 weeks . But the change in her activity level , brattiness and personality are like night and day. She is a biter and a growly little thing but will not sleep unless she is snuggled up on me. Lol


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Awww! Always nice to hear good news!
Enjoy her!


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Looks very content in the photo!


----------



## CEMC (May 2, 2020)

We have saved quite a few sick animals that will not eat by force feeding and watering with baby food and baby electrolytes with a syringe. If she won't eat on her own it is important that you begin as soon as as possible and to do it slowly, in small portions and frequently. It may take a few days but as long as she is getting nutrition she will not continue to weaken and give you time to figure out what is medically wrong and treat it. In our experience with sick puppies of that age the most common problem is heavy infestation of worms. On one occasion the rescue GSD puppy we brought to the vet was so weak he was afraid that she would not survive the treatment. Fortunately she did and lived to the ripe old age of nearly 16 years. 
She's very cute. I hope you get her healthy and on track with her food.


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)

Spatz is up to 21 pounds now , very smart , very dominant and very much a brat . But we love her very much.


----------



## CEMC (May 2, 2020)

She's is a beautiful girl.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Thannks for the update! Hope she continues to thrive!

Lee


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)

16 weeks , 30 pounds . She is a solid little thing all legs, ears and attitude! Her legs are thin and her feet are small compared to my past sheps. I don't think she will get very big at all. She stands 17 inches at the withers. But she is happy and healthy. I haven't raised a female from a pup since I was very young. What kind of growth pattern should I expect ? Anyone have a adult size prediction?


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)

CEMC said:


> She's is a beautiful girl.


Thank you


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)

I also after much conniving on my part got her actual birthdate which is January 16th not December 25th . So she and her littermates were sold at just over 4 weeks old. 😔 They were posted early to make Valentines Day sales.
I wish I knew if the others made it . I still do not have a legal name for the butthole. But I won't stop trying to find out.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

I love smaller females, very agile and quick. My girl is 22 months and 55 pounds.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

She's such a pretty girl, lulu! Glad you were able to save her and give her a good life!

Drparker, my black GSD is on the smaller side too, but very quick and agile. I was told she'd make a good agility dog, but that's not something that I'm really up to myself... 😥

Anyway, very pretty girl!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

She is adorable. You are going to miss her when you give her up. Selling at 4 weeks is so irresponsible.


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)

LuvShepherds said:


> She is adorable. You are going to miss her when you give her up. Selling at 4 weeks is so irresponsible.


I will most definitely miss her , however her time with me has been extended. My dad was diagnosed with throat cancer on top of his lymphoma. He is starting his chemo/radiation treatments Wednesday. Knowing the treatments will take him down big time we decided it's best for everyone if she stays with me for awhile longer.


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)

drparker151 said:


> I love smaller females, very agile and quick. My girl is 22 months and 55 pounds.
> 
> View attachment 587041


She is beautiful 😍


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

@luluburkmier I am very sorry to hear about your dad. I know this is likely very stressful time for you, with lots of worry about your dad. Having a sweet pup around to get you out of your head can be such a blessing during a stressful time. Puppy kisses have a way of making everything okay, at least for a little while.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

luluburkmier said:


> I will most definitely miss her , however her time with me has been extended. My dad was diagnosed with throat cancer on top of his lymphoma. He is starting his chemo/radiation treatments Wednesday. Knowing the treatments will take him down big time we decided it's best for everyone if she stays with me for awhile longer.


I’m so sorry to hear about your dad’s new diagnosis. I hope the treatments work quickly and well. By the time you send her back she’s going to be well trained and much easier.


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Such a pretty girl!
Y'know, I really need a white shepherd to go with my black one...

So sorry to hear about your dad. Wishing him the very best!


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)

Slow to grow , but she is moving up by baby steps .
The little monster is now 6 months old. She stands 20.5 inches tall and weighs 36 pounds. Tons of energy and attitude.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

What a beautiful pup!


----------



## misfitz616 (Jan 10, 2022)

Those ears


----------



## CEMC (May 2, 2020)

She doesn't appear overweight and if she's a lean 30lbs at 6 months she may reach 50-55 lbs when full grown. Petite females are very pretty and when they turn on the afterburners they are a blur in the landscape. 
I'm no expert but personally I like her looks a lot.


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)

CEMC said:


> She doesn't appear overweight and if she's a lean 30lbs at 6 months she may reach 50-55 lbs when full grown. Petite females are very pretty and when they turn on the afterburners they are a blur in the landscape.
> I'm no expert but personally I like her looks a lot.


Thank you , 
She is definitely turning out nice. Built for speed , and stubborn as all get out. But ... if I can get her focus she will be a great agility dog. Lol


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)

Sparrow has officially hit 40 pounds !!


----------



## caffeinatedk9dogtra (6 mo ago)

luluburkmier said:


> View attachment 590304
> Sparrow has officially hit 40 pounds !!


I am LIVING for these updates! She's so beautiful <3


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Love the name Sparrow.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Just read the story of Sparrow. Scary start with a great ending. Gorgeous dog!
I would consider getting health insurance on her since she comes from a questionable background. Many issues tend to pop up later in life and it can save you big bucks.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> Just read the story of Sparrow. Scary start with a great ending. Gorgeous dog!
> I would consider getting health insurance on her since she comes from a questionable background. Many issues tend to pop up later in life and it can save you big bucks.


Really, really, good advice.


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)

I get very concerned with her lack of growth . 
I've had shepherds my entire life but never one so small. All her blood work is normal , negative for parasites. 
She tends to be picky with her food . Picking out the meaty morsels and leaving the rest. I got her some hi calorie chews but after a month no difference. She looks thin , outline of ribs , tummy tuck etc . He bone structure is petite . I'm beginning to wonder if she will even hit 50 pounds. She is built like a deer . 
She gets peanut butter, eggs and loves vegetables. I tried adding can food to her diet but instant diarrhea. 
She's overly active , overly alert and very agile. 
Any suggestions ?


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

My daughters GSD pup is like that; almost 5 months and only 25 pounds. The vet said she is perfectly healthy. She is very energetic and agile, She is a sensitive pup and so far the only good that hasn’t given her diarrhea is Honest Kitchen


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Are her hip bones protruding? Is her spine protruding? Are all of her ribs showing? She looks to be the right size in that picture. I’d be very careful trying to add weight just to add weight. Once it’s there, it’s a lot harder to get rid of.


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> Are her hip bones protruding? Is her spine protruding? Are all of her ribs showing? She looks to be the right size in that picture. I’d be very careful trying to add weight just to add weight. Once it’s there, it’s a lot harder to get rid of.


You can visibly see her hips and her ribs especially if she is tense , if that makes sense. Pictures don't seem to show it. I don't think she is anorexic looking but could definitely put on about 5 pounds.


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> Are her hip bones protruding? Is her spine protruding? Are all of her ribs showing? She looks to be the right size in that picture. I’d be very careful trying to add weight just to add weight. Once it’s there, it’s a lot harder to get rid of.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I think she looks good.Very muscular.Dogs on the smaller end of the scale are often the most amazing athletes, so fast and graceful.She's very young and will continue to fill out over the next year also.


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)

caffeinatedk9dogtra said:


> I am LIVING for these updates! She's so beautiful <3


Thank you ! 
She sure is something ! Little white missile of spoiled attitude. I believe she was meant to be a Paris Hilton dog the way she prances around . My other dogs suffer the consequences if they come near me. I am off limits to anyone but her. Prissy and pissy.


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)

Debbieg said:


> My daughters GSD pup is like that; almost 5 months and only 25 pounds. The vet said she is perfectly healthy. She is very energetic and agile, She is a sensitive pup and so far the only good that hasn’t given her diarrhea is Honest Kitchen


She is tiny like this one ! Can I see a pic ?


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)

dogma13 said:


> I think she looks good.Very muscular.Dogs on the smaller end of the scale are often the most amazing athletes, so fast and graceful.She's very young and will continue to fill out over the next year also.


Thank you


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)

wolfy dog said:


> Just read the story of Sparrow. Scary start with a great ending. Gorgeous dog!
> I would consider getting health insurance on her since she comes from a questionable background. Many issues tend to pop up later in life and it can save you big bucks.


We have health insurance for her . With 3 german shepherds we can't afford not too carry it. Life saver at times.


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)

luluburkmier said:


> View attachment 590729
> 
> View attachment 590730


She is 
40 pounds ,7 months old . 21 inches at the withers.


----------



## Rich M. (7 mo ago)

As a senior person, I would certainly like to find a Shepherd on the smaller side like you have. I have been looking at the various rescues for one that is small and friendly. 

I want small Shepherd because my back issues will not allow me to lift up anything over 60 pounds.


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)

Rich M. said:


> As a senior person, I would certainly like to find a Shepherd on the smaller side like you have. I have been looking at the various rescues for one that is small and friendly.
> 
> I want small Shepherd because my back issues will not allow me to lift up anything over 60 pounds.


I wish you the best of luck. 
She is small but very active . I also would not consider her friendly . She is very defensive , protective and leary of anything , everyone and everything.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

She looks fine from the photos.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Mille 4 months


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Debbieg said:


> Mille 4 months


That’s a wonderful video.


----------



## Rich M. (7 mo ago)

Debbieg said:


> Mille 4 months


Who is training who? Great video!


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)

Debbieg said:


> Mille 4 months


Very cute !


----------

